# Live doeling, buckling born dead



## HBB (Apr 29, 2020)

This morning at about 11:30 our doe had a little doeling, healthy and crying immediately. The doe was calm and doing well for close to an hour before I could tell she was having contractions again and I could tell immediately the kid wasn’t presenting correctly. Her water broke and I saw rear hooves. She delivered him fairly quickly after hooves first emerged but he wasn’t alive. Looked perfectly healthy, a bit bigger than the doeling but not alarmingly large. Do you think he was born breech because he was already dead and couldn’t help get into position or did he die because he was born breech? I’ve read that their short umbilical cords don’t do well during a breech birth. Is there anything I should’ve done differently?
Such a pretty little boy, it’s a shame. Thankful to have a healthy little girl though.
What is important for me to to do for mama and baby? Do most of you give probios paste to both after birth? Worm the doe I think is recommended. I read conflicting info on caring for the cord. What is recommended on here? Anything else?
FYI, this doe is the triplet sister to the black dapple doe that seems to not be able to carry kids to term that I posted about back around Christmas.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I’m not experienced enough with this to have any answers for you on why/how the buckling might have died, but I wanted to give my condolences, and also say that your mama and doeling are gorgeous.

As far as the cord, what I’ve seen recommended most here is to trim only if it’s long enough to drag on the ground, and to dip in iodine to help dry it out and also prevent infection. I’ve never had to trim one yet but I have started dipping in iodine and mine have all done fine. 

I’m curious what conflicting information you came across - was it maybe about using dental floss? I have seen some conflicting opinions about that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It really shouldn't have been an hour after the first birth. So he probably died taking too long to come out but that isn't a guarantee. Milk mom.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes, I agree with Ksalvagno. It could have been that because it was an hour between kids, his cord may have broken before he completely presented, and he suffocated. That is just a guess though. I'm glad to know that doeling and mom are doing okay. 

You definitely want to dip the cord in iodine. Some people do hooves too. Probios isn't necessary, but it wouldn't hurt. I recommend worming all pregnant does after kidding, but that is a personal preference.

Congrats again on the doeling!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m so sorry about the buckling.  Such a beautiful boy. 
So happy you still have the doeling! She’s a cutie!


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Really cute kids! Condolences on the buckling. Watch that mama's udder to make sure the kids keeps her balanced and productive on both sides. I've used medical tape on the udder that I didn't want kids to nurse on between milkings.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I agree. Usually the 2nd kid is presented 20 to 30 minutes later. Sorry for your loss😪


----------



## HBB (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you for all the replys. I did dip the cord in iodine. As the day went on yesterday the doeling seemed to get weaker and struggle walking more than when first born despite me having see her nursing multiple times. I gave replamin gel and .5cc vitamin b complex orally and she did perk up. I went out a couple times last night and she was up and working hard at nursing. I’m about to go sit and observe them for a bit make sure she seems to be making progress. It’s been 70+ degrees here the last week and a half and of course it’s in the 30s today and will be 22 degrees tonight with a new baby 😬


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Breach umbilical cords break as the go into birthing position. If they are not out quickly enough, they do suffocate and die.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is such an adorable little gal. I hope she is doing fine.
Having just lost a kid myself; I know how sad it can be. We often don't get to know why things go wrong. Very frustrating.


----------

